# My Logo translations



## Sliter (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey! First, a little story here
I've started "translating" some logos trying to mimic the original, because I got frustrated that the oficial western version was just a " lol we don't care to make it look alike", and I liked doing it.. I'm still learning and each *logo* I finish have new stuff I learn XD
Some I did for fan translation and I was content that it could be used someway.
And I dream some became oficial like that =3= lol I would like to be paid to do this and see them on game boxes hehehe 
well I will show some, trying to be on the order I've made them, maybe I forgot something :v but you can check my DA if you want (I'm not much active there ...)
Gonna link the officials for comparison.

The first one (Not really, but with a good result...), *Pokemon OR AS* logo
Maybe I remake this latter, I used the same subtitle from the original because I was lazy xD It was nice that this time they actually tried to mimic the subtitle font on western releases, it was good but could be better 


official 

Then, *Pokemon* *X Y *

official

*Gunvolt*
(the funny is that they made a LOT of sketches for western logo, no one tried to followed the original design ô-o )

official

*Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon*
(I thought this was the most " we don't care" they could do but they did worse for sun moon :v)

official 

*Pokemon Sun Moon*
this is the one I'm most proud of it all, I really liked the final result and REALLY wanted game freak to notice it and give me an opinion ... well I can dream, right?

official
I also plan to make all pokemon logos like this actually xD

*Z-Ring*
I've made this on the hype because I liked it (was almost the same of sun moon ones...), sadly i'm not fats like these people that get the news and lass than 2 hours make an art about XD
At least I was faster than western original logo  xD (there are one?)

Official

*Pokemon Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon*
 
Another one following the Japanese(also chinese and korean) logos styles of Pokémon that I do love so much hahah xD Was easier in parts because was almost all done but was hard in others ... I done it a time ago but I got busy and could not upload yet :v 
Official


-Made for fan translation :
*Assassination classroom*, Grand Sieg on koro sensei!!
I'm really a fan of this serie and was nice being able to work on this as main graphic editor! Sadly it's on a small hiatus now... WE had Some problems o the team and some left, others just disappears saying nothing and never answering us again, even still being active on this forum >w>  but who remained made a awesome team and great pals!

Official

*Fire Emblem if *
The same guy, now banned(Idk if have another account), that started the project above, was in a rush wanting to translate this game before western release, he asked me to translate the logos... but we disagreed in parts because he just wanted the western official logo and I wanted to make something more similar to the original(Not that I think the nowadays western FE logo is bad, but I wanted to make it more like the original), we also don't agreed to use the same subtitle "if", he wanted it as " fates" (so why fan translate if want it like the western? lol). In the end he asked someone else because I " took too much" to do the 3 logos (with the sub titles) and they did as his wish, without complain.I don't finished the subtitles for the versions  since it not gonna be used, no motivation :v maybe I do it on a freetime.

(You can find the original logos easily :v lol)

*Pokemon Platina*
This if for my translation of Pokemon Platinum to portuguese.. also plan to make main "Platinum" there and also DP, HGSS latter
The only thing that bothers a bit is That P .. it doesn't look good for me like looked on ORAS, XY and Sun Moon :/ I don't have much idea of what to do here, any suggestions?

Original without usa because meh

*Sakurasou no pet na Kanojo*
This is for a psp game translation... The way stuff are going there, I think they gonna replace it =3=
And I had to edit it a lot of times to get at this... oh well

Original

*The Great Ace Attorney (Dai Gyaguten Saiban)*
It was for the first projects that started here and idk what happened with the leaders :v I was just for the logo and it's sad that it's not being used :v

Original

Bonus



Higer-res version, by @Romsstar, thanks!
xD
I Think this is all I have to show for now, hope do you like!
Tell me what do you think!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2016)

These Pokémon logos are nice


----------



## Sliter (Jul 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> These Pokémon logos are nice


thanks! ^w^


----------



## Erikku (Jul 1, 2016)

I like how you kept with the original Japanese styling for the Pokémon ones. Ive always wondered tho, are the localized game logos done by the localizer or by the actual dev team

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and yay 100th post


----------



## Sliter (Jul 1, 2016)

Erikku said:


> I like how you kept with the original Japanese styling for the Pokémon ones. Ive always wondered tho, are the localized game logos done by the localizer or by the actual dev team


Thanks!!
I think it was the localizer and now it's the dev team since the game are developed in all languages together (or something almost that ), this is why they could keep better style on the sub titles now? one thing is that on japanese games, the sub titles are " english" (like Sun and moon ...) but each other languages have it translated to their languages instead of keeping in english, this aply even to asiatic, that keep the original style on their logos
Before the game being producted in all languages, it was understandable since they had the english version as base, but now? XD
(oh some kinda kept hearth gold/soul silver since it's not really translatable XD but added something ore on their languages... I don't want to check it now  XD)
But well, i'm not sure :v just speculation




Erikku said:


> Oh, and yay 100th post


congrats! XD


----------



## Sliter (Jul 4, 2016)

updated xD


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice logo! I like it!


----------



## Sliter (Jul 5, 2016)

AsPika2219 said:


> Nice logo! I like it!


thanks!


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Some are beautiful


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2016)

Asia81 said:


> Some are beautiful


thaks! 
Wich did you liked most?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 21, 2016)

Awesome keep it up! Especially with the style for the pokemon ones


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey, that's pretty good! My favorite is the Pokemon Platina one! Looks amazing!


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Awesome keep it up! Especially with the style for the pokemon ones





VinLark said:


> Hey, that's pretty good! My favorite is the Pokemon Platina one! Looks amazing!


Thanks a lot all! XD Pokemon is one kinda fun to try to get and adapt the style, I  really don't know how do people are so OK with these toy story looking never chaging while the asiatic on es are full of awesomeness XD both the fans and the resposables for the localiation ... come on how they that GET PAID TO MAKE THIS don't care to make it look REALLY nice? xD not that my ones are perfect but I do my best ºwº they don't even TRY 





VinLark said:


> Pokemon Platina one


I'm still not ok with the P there XD what do you think ? not sure if I let like this for this gen ( DPPt and HGSS ) or change something


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Sliter said:


> Thanks a lot all! XD Pokemon is one kinda fun to try to get and adapt the style, I  really don't know how do people are so OK with these toy story looking never chaging while the asiatic on es are full of awesomeness XD both the fans and the resposables for the localiation ... come on how they that GET PAID TO MAKE THIS don't care to make it look REALLY nice? xD not that my ones are perfect but I do my best ºwº they don't even TRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it but you're making them so it's you're call.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I love it but you're making them so it's you're call.


ok xD I accept critics and suggestions o3o
(that funny the only critic I get is " I like more the western" lol not sure if is really a critic ....)


----------



## Sliter (Aug 8, 2016)

Updated with Z-Ring


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

Higher-res version of Gatewait?


----------



## Sliter (Aug 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Higher-res version of Gatewait?


nope :/ 
I made it on this size actually. I edited the better and bigger with no background logo I've found , the way it was (If I'm not wrong XD)


----------



## gb marry (Sep 4, 2016)

Soo cute, i love how they all look!


----------



## Sliter (Sep 4, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Higher-res version of Gatewait?


@Romsstar  made a higer version, updted to Op



gb marry said:


> Soo cute, i love how they all look!


thansk a lot! ^^


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 23, 2016)

I take another look at this thread and so many great, new amazing things! Amazing work


----------



## Sliter (Sep 23, 2016)

thanks XD
Many? I think I updated only one time? :v


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 23, 2016)

Sliter said:


> thanks XD
> Many? I think I updated only one time? :v


lol That was a bit of an exaggeration!


----------



## KevExperience (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey dude, is it okay to borrow your Pokemon logo designs for my next Pokemon Sun LP? I will give credit of course.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 13, 2016)

KevExperience said:


> Hey dude, is it okay to borrow your Pokemon logo designs for my next Pokemon Sun LP? I will give credit of course.


yes! Thanks ^^
Let me see your channel?


----------



## KevExperience (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you. You have really dope designs mate.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 14, 2016)

hmm what that means? XD


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sliter said:


> hmm what that means? XD


According to Google "Very good"


----------



## KevExperience (Jan 10, 2017)

Sliter said:


> yes! Thanks ^^
> Let me see your channel?


youtube.com/c/KevExperience


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2017)

OP updated with ultra sun and ultra moon logos o/


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Aug 5, 2017)

Sliter said:


> OP updated with ultra sun and ultra moon logos o/


nice, give them an ultra ultra size


----------

